# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  πολύ καλό βιβλίο για κατάθλιψη

## cina

Τίτλος βιβλίου:" Μην το σκέφτεσαι... Ζήσε!" του Ρίτσαρντ Κάρλσον, εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη. 
Ακόμη: *Βιβλία για την αντιμετώπιση της κατάθλιψης*

----------


## menis_64

σε βοηθησε να απαλλαγεις απο την καταθλιψη? ή απλα ειναι ενα βιβλιο συμβουλευτικο-ψυχαναλυτικο? εχω διαβασει αρκετα βιβλια για την καταθλιψη αλλα δυστυχως δεν σε βοηθουν να βγεις απο φαυλο κυκλο της καταθλιψης...θελω να βγω απο την καταθλιψη αλλα δεν μπορω να θυμηθω απο που μπηκα!!!!

----------


## koritsi83

Feeling Good: The New Mood Therapy ...apo Dr. Burns.......polu wraio!!

----------


## PositiveWave

Εγώ πιστεύω πως τα περισσότερα βιβλία που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά, το μόνο που μπορούν να σου κάνουν είναι να σου δώσουν μια μικρή ανάσα και μια μικρή ανακούφιση από αυτόν τον Γολγοθά που ακούει στο όνομα κατάθλιψη! 
Δεν θα σε κάνουν να ξεμπερδέψεις οριστικά και αμετάκλητα από αυτό. Μόνο κοντά σε ειδικό θα το λύσεις μια για πάντα!

Και αν θες μια χρηστική λύση από εμένα: Θετική Σκέψη, Vera Peiffer, Εκδόσεις Διόπτρα.

----------


## koritsi83

> Εγώ πιστεύω πως τα περισσότερα βιβλία που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά, το μόνο που μπορούν να σου κάνουν είναι να σου δώσουν μια μικρή ανάσα και μια μικρή ανακούφιση από αυτόν τον Γολγοθά που ακούει στο όνομα κατάθλιψη! 
> Δεν θα σε κάνουν να ξεμπερδέψεις οριστικά και αμετάκλητα από αυτό. Μόνο κοντά σε ειδικό θα το λύσεις μια για πάντα!
> 
> Και αν θες μια χρηστική λύση από εμένα: Θετική Σκέψη, Vera Peiffer, Εκδόσεις Διόπτρα.


Symfono mazi sou. Ta biblia me exoune bohthisi se duskoles stigmes sth zwh mou, alla den boro na pw oti einai h lusi mou kai sothika. O kathenas antimetopizi kai aisthanete diaforetika th katathlipsi. Meriki bohthiounte mono me to biblio kai meriki xriazonte pio polla.

----------


## PositiveWave

> Symfono mazi sou. Ta biblia me exoune bohthisi se duskoles stigmes sth zwh mou, alla den boro na pw oti einai h lusi mou kai sothika. O kathenas antimetopizi kai aisthanete diaforetika th katathlipsi. Meriki bohthiounte mono me to biblio kai meriki xriazonte pio polla.


Με ένα ποτήρι νερό κανείς δεν ξεδίψασε για μια ζωή!

----------


## take a break

Εχω παρει αρκετα βιβλία για την καταθλιψη ενα καλό ειναι το "αισθανθειτε καλά" αλλα όχι πως με απάλλαξαν κιολας απο την καταθλιψη μου, τιποτα ουσιαστικα απλα μια στιγμιαια ανακούφιση

----------


## koritsi83

> Τίτλος βιβλίου:" Μην το σκέφτεσαι... Ζήσε!" του Ρίτσαρντ Κάρλσον, εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη. Το έχει σίγουρα το Public.


Aυτό διαβάζω τώρα ..Άλλες προτάσεις;

----------


## black_adder

εχω κανει και γω το λάθος να πάρω βιβλία με οδηγιες χρήσης και δεν έχουν βοηθήσει...
μηπως koritsi83 να διαβαζες κατι πιο κλασικό; Β.Ραιχ, Ε.Φρομ.. 
εμένα πάλι αυτό που μου αρέσει είναι ότι πολλοί ψυχολόγοι όταν τους ρωτάς τι να διαβάσουμε από αυτά τα βιβλία αποφεύγουν να προτεινουν κατι, γιατί δεν το θεωρούν καλό για τη θεραπεία που κάνεις. Το θέμα είναι ομως οτι τα βιβλία τα γραφουν.... ψυχολόγοι. Βρείτε τα μεταξύ σας πρώτα ρε παιδια και μετα κάντε κουμάντο |ο|

----------


## koritsi83

> εχω κανει και γω το λάθος να πάρω βιβλία με οδηγιες χρήσης και δεν έχουν βοηθήσει...
> μηπως koritsi83 να διαβαζες κατι πιο κλασικό; Β.Ραιχ, Ε.Φρομ.. 
> εμένα πάλι αυτό που μου αρέσει είναι ότι πολλοί ψυχολόγοι όταν τους ρωτάς τι να διαβάσουμε από αυτά τα βιβλία αποφεύγουν να προτεινουν κατι, γιατί δεν το θεωρούν καλό για τη θεραπεία που κάνεις. Το θέμα είναι ομως οτι τα βιβλία τα γραφουν.... ψυχολόγοι. Βρείτε τα μεταξύ σας πρώτα ρε παιδια και μετα κάντε κουμάντο |ο|


O kathe giatros pistevi ta dika tou .....kai o kathenas exei ta dika tou provlimata. Pistevo oti ama den exeis kali sxesh me to giatro (kai ta idia/paromeia pistevo) einai ligo duskolo na sou protini kati pou tha se bohthisi, giati h kathe periptosi einai ksexoristi....

----------


## Macgyver

' O μυθος της ψυχικης νοσου ' , του πατ. Φιλοθεου Φαρου , μην παει ο νους σε σας σε παπαδιστικα , καμμια σχεση , πολυ καλο .....κι εγω εχω διαβασει 4 βιβλια αυτοβοηθειας , δεν με βοηθησε κανενα , αυτο ναι .........

----------


## elis

Μακ ότι λέει το βιβλίο αυτά πιστεύω κι εγώ διάβασα την υπόθεση αυτή ακριβώς είναι η ζωή

----------


## take a break

Δεν μου αρεσε του Φαρου το συγκεκριμένο πολυ πολυ σε βαζει στην πραγματικότητα σε μπάζει άγρια ! Οχι σιγά σιγά και με όνειρα! Ενα καλό είναι το " αυτοθεραπεία κατάθλιψη χωρίς χάπια" απο τους μοντέρνους καιρούς το καλύτερο που διάβασα

----------


## PositiveWave

Ένα άλλο βιβλίο που διάβασα πρόσφατα:
Jeffrey E. Young, Janet S. Klosko, Ανακαλύπτωντας ξανά τη ζωή σας, Εκδόσεις Πατάκη
Μέρος της σειράς: Βιβλιοθεραπεία.
Οι συγγραφείς είναι Αμερικανοί ψυχολόγοι-ψυχοθεραπευτές, κάτοχοι Διδακτορικών.

Έχει μέσα πραγματικές ιστορίες, τα αίτια των προβλημάτων, εκείνων που έκαναν ψυχοθεραπεία και τους τρόπους με τους οποίους θεραπεύτηκαν.
Το θέμα είναι ότι ο καθένας μας έχει διαφορετικές ιστορίες, αλλά οι κατευθυντήριες γραμμές που δίνει έχουν αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## diomides

Ακόμα και ένα βιβλίο να έχεις στα χέρια σου για την κατάθλιψη και όσο καλά και να το έχεις διαβάσει δεν μπορείς να θυμάσαι τέλεια και να εφαρμόζεις τις συμβουλές του στην καθημερινότητά σου. Όπως προείπε και ο PositiveMember πριν "Με ένα ποτήρι νερό κανείς δεν ξεδίψασε για μια ζωή!" Χρειάζεται διαρκής επανάληψη των όσων πραγματεύεται ένα βιβλίο καθώς και διαρκής και ειλικρινής προσπάθεια εφαρμογής των όσων γράφει μέσα. Θα παραθέσω κι εγώ τέσσερα πολύ καλά βιβλία που έχουν πέσει στα χέρια μου και τα έχω κάνει "έγχρωμα" από τις υπογραμμίσεις και τα σχόλια:

Κατάθλιψη - Όσα πρέπει να ξέρουμε - δρ. Melvyn Lurie Εκδόσεις ΣΚΑΪ
Ξεπερνώντας την Κατάθλιψη - Paul Gilbert - Εκδόσεις Πεδίο
Κατάθλιψη - Τί την προκαλεί και πως να την ξεπεράσετε - Dr Paul Hauck - Εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη
Κατάθλιψη - Αυτοθεραπεία Χωρίς Χάπια - Lara Honos-Webb Ph.D - Εκδόσεις Μοντέρνοι Καιροί 

Γενικώς τα περισσότερα βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας είναι βασισμένα στην γνωσιακή / συμπεριφοριστική ψυχοθεραπεία

----------

